# Bluetooth mic



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm having my aftermarket HU installed on Saturday and wondering if I can use the exisiting bluetooth mic for my set up.

I'm looking for it and wonder if it's in the overhead next to the interior lights.

Can someone here advise me?

Thanks


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

63 views and no one knows where the bluetooth mic is located?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

My dealer told me those dots are in fact the mic.

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## Autotekpro421 (Jan 8, 2012)

its up inside the dome lamp bezel


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

That's what I need to know. Hope the shop doing the install can use the existing mic set up.

Thanks


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Actually, it is in the housing right in front of the review mirror where the map lights are. The dome lamp is behind the driver.


----------

